# Why is my puppy shaking when eating?



## JennW (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone know why my 10 week old pup (beagle/ basset mix) shakes when she eats (and sometimes when not eating)? She also has her tail tucked under. 

She does have diarrhea too and we already saw a vet. He put her on antibiotics (3 days left) but said the shaking was not related. That sometimes little dogs shake. This is not my first dog but it has been awhile since I had one.... and have never seen this before.

Advice?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Shaking can mean she's stressed or scared. It can also mean she's cold. Any of these a possibility?

Do you hover over her or are you very close to her when she eats? It may frighten her that this big huge person (to her) is so close and hovering.

Did she shake ever since you got her? Did you call the breeder? What did they say?


----------



## JennW (Jan 5, 2009)

I posted this same question over at Y! Ask and I would like to start off by saying that I am certainly not (and have not) punished her in any way. No spanking/shocking/etc. While she is eating or not. I do understand the reason for the question though... so sad.

I'm not sure how much she ate (or had to fight to eat) at the shelter -- perhaps she is scared now when meal time comes around. I don't stand around her while she eats either. We put the food down and give her private time. Right now, we are feeding her Hills Prescription Diet I/d (prescribed by the vet).

The vet did also give her some worm med last time we saw him. And, I JUST talked to him again and he changed her meds/antibiotics as of today.

Maybe the scared thing combined with an upset belly????
Lots of hugs and love is being passed and will continue. I did call the shelter and told them about our first week of the sickness and such. They aren't sure why BUT they are the ones that sent us to the vet and is footing the bill til she is feeling better.

Keep the advice coming! Thanks!


----------

